#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Design of heliports      (API RP 2L)

## islammazen

I need this code ASAP because we are intending to design an offshore oil platform which has a heliport and i canot find this code which is responsible of designing platforms on offshore structures.


ThanksSee More: Design of heliports      (API RP 2L)

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 2L 4th Ed. May 1996 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Heliports for Fixed Offshore Platforms.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## udhayasankar_s@yahoo.com

You also may refer CAP 437,which are used now a days.

----------


## nautel

API RP 2L 2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

nautel, thanks

----------

